# Advice for a motion detector



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Well first of all it sounds like the prop is static right now so you need to animate the head so it will turn. Secondly, when that's done, you'll need more than just a motion detector. The motion detector is just the trigger, you'll need some type of controller to operate the head turn and then return it to the forward waiting position.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't have the actual prop yet. But from what you are saying maybe I should invest in one that already has some kind of movement already LOL. I was going to try and build one from a skeleton. But I have zero building/hooking a motor up skills.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

debbiedowner67 said:


> I don't have the actual prop yet. But from what you are saying maybe I should invest in one that already has some kind of movement already LOL. I was going to try and build one from a skeleton. But I have zero building/hooking a motor up skills.


Off hand I don't know of any off the shelf prop that will do what you want. I modify the Pose-N-Stay skulls for jaw and head turn and no programming is required. You can view the thread here.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/148095-custom-built-2016-costco-pirate-skull.html 

I could also set up the head turn so it just turns and looks back while he talks instead of random side to side. PM me if you're interested.


----------

